# Jaws 2



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow! I just saw that movie last week and like WOW! That was awesome! WOW! How scary would that be if u were stuck in the middle of a ocean with over-turned sailboats with a great white shark in the water. WOW! That is the only jaws movie ive seen so far but it was AWESOME! I hear 3 and 4 are terrible but i'll watch them anyway. What do you think of this movie?


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

have you seen the first JAWS?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Though *Jaws 2* is a worthy successor to it's predecessor, it pales in comparison to the original. I recommend staying away from the latter two in the series as they are nothing more than an attempt to cash in on a franchise and good for nothing else.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I concur with Scarface and Sinister - "Jaws 2" is a good enough film, but to anyone who hasn't seen "Jaws" (Spielberg's best film), I say "get thee to a video store!"

By the way, get thee to a book seller, as well. Benchley's novel is excellent!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

i havent seen jaws because its not a choice at our local store


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

crazyryan said:


> i havent seen jaws because its not a choice at our local store


Then I have three words: amazon dot com

It's easily worth the eleven-twelve dollars:
Amazon.com: Jaws (Widescreen Anniversary Collector's Edition): Susan Backlinie, John Bahr, Peter Benchley, Richard Dreyfuss, Lee Fierro, Jonathan Filley, Lorraine Gary, Carl Gottlieb, Paul Goulart, Murray Hamilton, Craig Kingsbury, Jeffrey Kramer, Belle McDonald, Jay Mello, Dr. Robert Nevin, Chris Rebello, Scheider, Roy, Scheider, Roy, Shaw, Robert, Shaw, Robert, Voorhees, Jeffrey: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41H5ZQQN4RL

Buy the book, too:
Amazon.com: Jaws (9780449219638): Peter Benchley: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51XVKSQ4D4L

Happy viewing (and reading)!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Why not try Netflix? You can rent LOTS of movies by mail for pretty cheap money as long as you stay on top of returning them. On average, I watch about 10 movies a month for $14. Think about how much that'd cost you to rent 10 movies at Blockbuster at $4 a pop plus late, errr... "restocking" fees if you return it late.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

while we tried sumthin like netflicks once and it didnt do anything for us because they kept forgetin to send us our movies and all that junk. And i cant really afford to buy something right now.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

dougspaulding said:


> By the way, get thee to a book seller, as well. Benchley's novel is excellent!


 I have a copy of the first one and JAWS the Revenge witch I've put on hold reading because of another assiment. But I was blown away and really enjoyed the book, except when someone tried to get me in trouble for reading the book... 'But mom look on the cover!!'

I thought the second one was okay but there was a point where I was laughing at the end when he's yelling at the shark, 'C'mon C'mon!!' Along with many other lines that we;re anywere near as good as, 'smile you son of a... BOOM!' Gonna try and find the first one though this weekend, shouldn't be too hard run cross the street and look at Blockbuster.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The offical Clay opion... JAWS good, JAWS 2 okayish but the same thing without Quint and Hooper with a bit of shark frieing JAWS 3 (1.40 at Frenchies) Sucked horrabliy. As for JAWS the revenge no planes but the book rather sucked, based around Drugs and not sharkage. 
JAWS amazing, loved how Hooper and Brody fit and Quint was just great and crazy. I also got the Indianapalis monologe for Drama next term. Also the Shark looked pretty cool and loved how it ended.
JAWS 2 was okay but kinda thought it was stupid when they burned the shark, no so much the burining part but how they did it. Also the same thing but with another shark and older people. 
JAWS 3 don't get me started, the thing was ment to be in 3D but wasn't and the shark didn't move!! it just was pushed forward and most of the movie was weak, not to mention the story and the shooting.
JAWS the Revenge havn't seen but read the book and wasn't that impressed. Well I've ranted and raved so farwell and adue to ye young spanish ladies, farewell to ye young maidens of Spain.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Really, don't waste your time watching JAWS 4.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

claymud said:


> The offical Clay opion... JAWS good, JAWS 2 okayish but the same thing without Quint and Hooper with a bit of shark frieing JAWS 3 (1.40 at Frenchies) Sucked horrabliy. As for JAWS the revenge no planes but the book rather sucked, based around Drugs // I also got the Indianapalis monologe for Drama next term.//
> JAWS 2 was okay but kinda thought it was stupid when they burned the shark, no so much the burining part but how they did it. Also the same thing but with another shark and older people.


??????????????????huh??????????


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm with you Morbius. It seems we have a number of people 'Shrooming on this board as of late. :googly:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Really, don't waste your time watching JAWS 4.


That was directed by Joseph Sargent. Whatever happened to this director?
He hasn't made REALLY any good movies in his lifetime. The only movie I kinda liked by this director was *Nightmares* But there are parts of this movie that are just beyond stupid.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> ??????????????????huh??????????


When I go on like that, I make very little scence. Basicly. JAWS YaY! JAWS 2 ok i guess JAWS 3 I want the last hour and a bit of my life back and JAWS 4, where was the shark?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I know I'm flogging a dead conversation, forgive me... but I've seen JAWS almost 14 times now (I know I have too much free time.) But I can't see what would keep people out of the water. I'm not afraid to go back in the sea when the weathers warmer...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I can understand where folks were coming from. 
I mean, remember, in 1975, NOBODY had ever thought of something like that.
And seeing it on the big screen? Forget it.

Ya gotta remember what people had seen in the movies before then. And the fact that this was a real creature (even though it really is more Megalodon than Great White, but I digress), that could really be out there, just blew everybody away. It's not like it was The Creature From the Black Lagoon, or King Kong. 
"A shark? Yep, that's really out there. Yep, it could really eat me. Damn, I never thought of that before."

Remember, new ideas are friggin scary.:xbones: :jol: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I agree with everything Raxl states in his post. I usually say the same thing to kids who pan such movies as *The Exorcist, Dawn of the Dead, The Omen, Frankenstein* etc. back when it was first screened, people had a real fear of things not mentioned in polite society. Killer Sharks and Demon Possessions were just a few of those things. Now they have been replaced by the very real spectre's of Al-Qaida, gangs and soaring gas prices. How scary can something truly be when faced with the real horrors of a war overseas in a country like Iraq?

Even though stuff like the aforementioned films do not scare me now, I watch Horror movies to be entertained and escape the real world for awhile. 

Be very afraid of sharks however, clay. They have increased their attacks down here off the coasts of the sunshine state the past few years. Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water...


----------

